# AMD Wifi Issues [SOLVED]

## NubsMcalichi

I got a new HP Pavlilion zv6000 and I installed Gentoo 2005 (GUI).  I'm trying to get my wireless working now but I seem to be having some trouble.  I emerged wireles-tools and the ndiswrapper.  I downloaded the windows drivers and installed them.  I finished up by #modprobe ndiswrapper.  Everything seemingly went well, but the wifi did not come up.  Is there something obvious I'm missing?  I have looked all over the internet and other forums and have even been bugging all of my linux friends.  Any bit of help will be much appreciated.

Here is the relevent output from my lspci and log.

# lspci:

```
03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
```

#log:

....

```
localhost  ndiswrapper version 1.2 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)

localhost ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr 158): Windows driver is not 32-bit; bad magic: 020B

localhost ndiswrapper (load_sys_files 520): unable to prepare driver 'bcmwl5'

....

localhost <3>ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_load_driver 93): loadndiswrapper failed (11); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
```

Last edited by NubsMcalichi on Wed Apr 05, 2006 11:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## erik258

what does  *Quote:*   

> ndiswrapper -l 

 show ?

look at this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=831149

granted, it's ubuntu, but still linux.  still ndiswrapper.  so if you see  *Quote:*   

>  ndiswrapper -l
> 
> Installed ndis drivers:
> 
> bcmwl5 driver present, hardware present

 

you'll want to look at that link and see what they did to get it working.

you'll note that one guy seems to have thought his unposted error messages were of no consequence.  Is your card up? ifconfig -a can tell you that most likely.  

and if it isn't working right now,  what about this ?

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr 158): Windows driver is not 32-bit; bad magic: 020B 

 

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683) here (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683

dig through there a bit.  people rave about that one!  you may need some help using command line stuff instead of gnome- or kde-based setups.  

post back if need help with iwconfig ifconfig and so on.

----------

## NubsMcalichi

Thanks for the quick response with this.  I greatly ned any help I can get.

Here is my ndiswrapper -l output:

```

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl564        driver present, hardware present
```

No, my card is not up.

As far as the "not 32-bit..." error goes,I have no clue what that could mean other then the obvious.

Here is a more complete listing from my dmesg:

```
ndiswrapper version 1.2 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)

ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:158): Windows driver is not 32-bit; bad magic: 020B

ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:520): unable to prepare driver 'bcmwl5'
```

I should mention that I had my wireless working on my old laptop, was an external D-Link/Atheros card/chip, under Gentoo.  I had to go through and patch my kernel and recompile forthe stack 16 issue with some windows drivers. Make no mistake though, I am still VERY new to linux and tend to ask a lot of questions that seem fairly dumb.

Thanks again for the help.

----------

## erik258

did your first quote come from your computer?  Did it say that or did yours say that somehting wasn't present?  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No, my card is not up.

     sorry it's unclear to me what this means.  if they were the conclusion of some command's results, would you post them please so I can take a look?

you're not running 64 bit are you?

----------

## NubsMcalichi

Here is the exact output

#ifconfig -a:

```
eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 5C-3F-02-00-AD-82-40-79-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:B0:C0:1E:74

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:7022 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6253 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:6795892 (6.4 Mb)  TX bytes:1043464 (1019.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:233 Base address:0x6400

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:630 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:630 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:31500 (30.7 Kb)  TX bytes:31500 (30.7 Kb)
```

I have a built in ehternet, eth1, which is what I'm using right now, and eth0 is my firewire[I think}

No, I am not running 64-bit as of now. Since I'm still new, I decided to stay away from it because it's still kind of buggy. I have a friend trying to work with it right now.

----------

## erik258

so the output of 

```
ndiswrapper -l
```

?

if it says the hardware and software is present you should take al ook at those links i posted

if not you should wonder whether you have the right / all the drivers

also this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-409194-highlight-bcmwl5.html looks extremely promising ! screw ndiswrapper, that's what i say.

----------

## NubsMcalichi

The ndiswrapper -l output indicates that it is installed correctly

```
ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5 driver present, hardware present
```

but my dmesg says something about the driver not being 32-bit,

```
ndiswrapper version 1.2 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)

ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:158): Windows driver is not 32-bit; bad magic: 020B

ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:520): unable to prepare driver 'bcmwl5'
```

----------

## erik258

have you looked at any of those links?  That's what i would do.  the 20th page of that 'promising' one mentioned last said something interesting:

 *Quote:*   

> Joined: 28 Apr 2002
> 
> Posts: 1216
> 
> PostPosted: Mon Dec 05, 2005 9:08 pm    Post subject: 	Reply with quote
> ...

 

are you uploading any firmware? i think you need to do so, whether with ndiswrapepr or the opensource drivers.  

and the other one mentinoed a sed command that would replace some text in /etc/ndiswra *Quote:*   

> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
> 
> sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/bcmwl5.inf
> 
> sudo ndiswrapper -m
> ...

 

----------

## NubsMcalichi

Just when I was about to switch back to windows or Fedora Core.  I finally got the corect drivers.  Here is the site that lead me to the fix in case nyone else has the same issue.

My coputer info:

HP Pavilion zv6000 Notebook

AMD Athlon 64 3200+

Kernel: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5

03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

The fix can be found here:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gateway_6020

If anyone has any questions, feel free to contact me directly.

----------

## freemymind

Nice glad you got it working! Also if you havent found it yet there is allot of info on our laptops here http://www.notebookanalysis.com/

I love this laptop..just hate the ATI/sideport and wireless issue.

----------

